# **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 4/6 Update Teaser and Reviews



## Casey Edwards (Dec 14, 2014)

RELEASED, *ORACLE*. A hybrid sound design library that started in my mind as a free update for AMS and ended up becoming a massive undertaking to offer a unique and flexible way to work with sound design and music for modern composers. This library covers a multitude of genres and sounds to be ready for any job at hand. We have recorded and processed massive percussion hits, trashy and punchy kits, grungy and glitched out loops, organic metals, real recordings of analog synths and gear, and so much more! Our user interface has gathered the most useable features like advanced sequencing, with our own twist, familiar to that from our friends over at HybridTWO, to implementing even further new items like simultaneous Insert and Send reverb parameters, a custom browser IR list capable of using any IR, as well as a collection of normal and FX based impulses. The library is also shipped in Open Wave Format, meaning you'll have access to all 48kHz/24bit Wave files for direct drop-in use as well! 

Link to purchase: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/ORACLE: Modern Sound Design library.html

*Official Demos*

[flash width=425 height=240 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/caseyedwards/sets/oracle-official-demos&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=ff5500[/flash]

NON FLASH: https://soundcloud.com/caseyedwards/sets/oracle-official-demos

You can also take a look at the *WIP User Manual* to delve a little deeper until more info is ready: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aahh2ns3ka4gtv8/ORACLE%20User%20Manual.pdf?dl=0

*First Look Walk-through Video*



*Technical Walkthrough's*

*Panel Controls:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHZ49HnBDtI
*Sequencer Page:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzEUTqtkXDI


*Instrument Categories*
Arp
Atmospheres
Drones
Horror
Lead Ins
Percussive Elements
Percussive Loops
Percussive Sequences
Reversed Selections
SFX
Synth
Tonal Elements & Loops
Tonal Hits
Velocity

*Release Info*
Intro: $179 RRP: $219 USD. VAT INCLUDED! Intro price runs for 2 weeks. (Jan. 5th - 19th)
Rar download size: 1.43 GB 
Size on disk: 2.28GB
Instruments: 300 patches + 1 Blank Template Patch
Open Wav Format 48kHz/24 bit
Kontakt 5 FULL Required - NOT a Kontakt Player Library


----------



## Jaap (Dec 14, 2014)

I really like the sound of the demo!! Great job on the sounds and also on the writing by Blakus. I love the design btw in the picture. Putting this on my watchlist.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 14, 2014)

Jaap @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> I really like the sound of the demo!! Great job on the sounds and also on the writing by Blakus. I love the design btw in the picture. Putting this on my watchlist.



+1 Great sound, great demo!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice demo. Will be keeping my eye on this one.


----------



## anothercomposer (Dec 15, 2014)

what price range will this one be in ?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 15, 2014)

anothercomposer @ Mon Dec 15 said:


> what price range will this one be in ?








Okay...maybe not. Seriously though: I have a very fair price range in mind for this extensive collection and will lock that in the moment I lock the library for purchase. On that note, however, I remember the old days of reading CineBrass announcement threads and the price suggestions/guesses were actually interesting and educational to read from a business standpoint. From what I remember, they might have also been encouraged by "The Mike's".(?) Currently, the popular hybrid series libraries stretch from around under $200 all the way up to around $460+ (excluding VAT). Strezov includes VAT for all customers so there are no surprises during checkout. Some have open wave format, others are locked. I'm willing to entertain speculation. ~o)


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library***

I think I would probably spend a maximum amount of about the price range of e.g. Project Alpha (which is $149 USD + VAT). But this is just a first figure without knowing the details of your lib. Hybrid libs seems to appear on an almost daily basis these days and I guess the gold rush mood for developers of this kind of libraries is over. Really would love to see more details and more demos.


----------



## Blakus (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think you'll enjoy this one, a lot of fun to use!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/16 First-Look Walkthrough Added*

Hey everyone! I just uploaded a very impromptu go at the library on YouTube to sort of show off a few things. There will be more detailed videos to follow explaining the UI and all it has to offer in terms of how to customize or re-shape sounds. For example: One of the cool things I decided to add in this library is the ability to have access to reverb as both a SEND _and_ an INSERT. Reverb is often ignored as an important aspect of sound design on the library side, and with our ability to now choose and stack reverb parameters, you can create all kinds of really interesting sounds. Not only that but we utilize the new Kontakt 5 UI File Selector feature that enables you to not only use our IRs, but yours as well without any additional work other than dropping your IRs into the correct folder! That's just one of the many ways you can experiment with this library - more to come soon! Until then, enjoy me rambling, stumbling, and key smashing to show you what we've been cooking up!

*Impromptu First Look Walkthrough Video*


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/17 First-Look Walkthrough Added*

Hi all! While we're still wrapping things up on our end and waiting on more demos to roll in I thought I'd give you a quick update. I've added on the first post a list of our Instrument Categories for this incredible and wide-encompassing library. There are of course subcategories that go even further into the rabbit hole than what is listed, but this is the basic outline of our library. Synth patches that go from Pop Leads, disgusting bass lines, beautiful airy pads, and nostalgic retro synth programming that will take you back to the days of jamming out to ToTo or NES tunes if you so desire. 

We will be including a very wide variety of patches as well as entertaining any patch requests for update releases just to show off how extremely flexible as a synth this power-house is! Depending on the requests, there's even room for video walk-throughs on how to achieve the requested sounds, demonstrated in real time, so you can learn with ease on how to interact with our User Interface. Have an instrument request before release? Now's the time!

Happy Holidays!

Casey


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/17 First-Look Walkthrough Added*

Hi Casey,

As I watched the run-through I first thought, 'I have this already....I have that already - but I like that sound and that one, too'. Then I began to realize that by some stroke of genius you picked out all the most useful stuff a working composer typically needs. It looks like there is enough in the GUI to personalize all the sounds so it probably does go a bit beyond just 'what I already have'. 

Yes, I might have a lot of those sounds but how many libraries do I have to go through to find them and how long will it take? It looks like an eminently useful toolbox for me. Priced right, it's probably going to be a purchase here. In terms of usefulness it looks like this year's version of REV to me. 

.

edit - In the video the voice was too low in relation to the audio examples.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/17 First-Look Walkthrough Added*

Hi, Jack! Thanks for chiming in. I can definitely say with certainty, while you might have similar items in your arsenal, these are going to be of a different flavor. Kind of like how if you own CineBrass you don't own BML Brass. Or if you own Zebra you don't own Diva. On top of that, every sound designer has a unique twist to their own style and this library has had the luck of being guided by people in both the trailer, film, and video game business. We need this to work for us too, and this is probably why you're seeing the more useful side of content included and not a lot of filler. You'll also find most of our raw samples to be dry and punchy and not washed over in reverb. That way, when it comes time to mold things into something else, you don't have to fight with too much built in character. Speaking of which, this library is very much aimed to be a customizable tool, just like the experimental AMS synth was. I'll be making videos on showing you how to turn this UI into one of the most powerful sample based synths you've ever encountered, whether you want to use our samples or your own. We've also included basic waveforms to further the sonic palette and possibilities. Lastly, this should provide a pretty interesting community side to things. Kontakt 5 offers snapshots, which if I'm not mistaken, means we can share publicly our own snapshot presets (not nki's), without worrying about comprising the libraries security. All this alongside the idea that I intend on making this a "living library", is more than enough reason for me to be confident and excited to release this to you guys!

P.S. Apologies about the low vocals! My wife gets on to me about being so soft spoken and I thought I compressed my vocals. After double checking, it was only in my imagination. Sorry about that! o-[][]-o


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/22 Demo Added*

A wonderful demo by composer Blake Ewing added and more to come! Enjoy!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/22 Demo Added*

... and here I thought I was shielded from any further "need" of libraries... darn... the demos are so beautiful it hurts...! Well done, man! is there an ETA?

Regards,

Andre


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome new demo!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/22 Demo Added*



creativeforge @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> ... and here I thought I was shielded from any further "need" of libraries... darn... the demos are so beautiful it hurts...! Well done, man! is there an ETA?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andre



@Andre - Hi and thanks! I think it's very safe to say we'll be releasing in the first week of January, but I'll have official release info posted soon-ish.

*Demo Addition: * "Blast To The Past" by yours truly added to showcase a little of Oracle's genre flexibility. I hope you guys can dig it!


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/22 Demo Added*



Casey Edwards @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> I hope you guys can dig it!




Love it! o=?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/23 New Demos!*

Second demo of the day just received! Composer for 'Ori and the Blind Forest', and incredible talent, Gareth Coker whipped up this wonderfully dark piece titled "Cut & Run" with a few twists and turns. All demos are featured in the first post - Enjoy!


----------



## stixman (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/23 New Demos!*

Hi, I cannot see anywhere if Oracle has drag & drop midi like HybridTwo's Project Bravo?
Also it would be great if you could say how much it will cost before budget deflates!
Oracle is sounding great btw o=<


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/23 New Demos!*



stixman @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Hi, I cannot see anywhere if Oracle has drag & drop midi like HybridTwo's Project Bravo?
> Also it would be great if you could say how much it will cost before budget deflates!
> Oracle is sounding great btw o=<



It's like you read my mind, stixman! Today is the day for pricing/release info to be posted and settled in on. I updated the first post, but I'll post all relevant info in this post as well. First, let me answer your question: No, this does not have a Drag & Drop MIDI function, but I have put that, as well as additional FX sequencing, on my update list of things to add in the near future! We do offer other unique controls not found on other UI's like Velocity Control, Fixed and Random Sample Offsets, Legato & Glide, and so on. Along with a few UI additions I also intend on expanding the library with presets as time goes on as well. This will be a living library and expand upon it's already incredibly useful and unique offerings. How long it lives and how much it expands is directly related to the community critiques, suggestions, questions, etc.

*Updates*

*New Demo:* "Battle Of The Oracle" by composer Rob Pottorf added! It's nice to have 100% Oracle demos to show off what this library is capable of, but here Rob gives us a more real-world application of its use within a template. Enjoy!

*Pricing and Release Info:* Intro: $179 RRP: $219 USD. VAT INCLUDED! Yes, you read that correctly, VAT INCLUDED. No surprises for our European friends during checkout. Release will be within the first week of the New Year (probably Jan. 5th) and the promo price will run for 2 weeks. Oracle, at the moment, comes in at 2.25GB with about 300 presets ready to roll! This is definitely subject to change because I keep adding material and the list keeps getting longer!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/24 Pricing/Release Info + New Demo*

Maybe I missed it somewhere , but does the filter section include hi and low pass filters ?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/24 Pricing/Release Info + New Demo*



paulmatthew @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere , but does the filter section include hi and low pass filters ?



Hey, Paul! You'll see in the top left part of the UI there is a dedicated Filter section that reads HP, BP, and LP. That's where you can choose between your filter type. This is also the section that the Filter envelopes (AHDSR) are connected to. 

In the "Filter Seq" section on the main screen it is a Low-Pass Saw LFO with separate controls (cutoff, res, rate). I chose saw because it's the most aggressive sounding of the bunch, but there might be the possibility of including other wave shapes.

With these 3 options, as well as real-time CC controlling these parameters, I haven't hit any brick-walls yet for filter control!

[EDIT]: Btw, be sure to check out the WIP User Manual in the main post! I know, I know.... no one wants to read the User Manual, but there is a handy table of contents that is click-able to take you to all relevant sections.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/24 Pricing/Release Info + New Demo*

Thanks Casey. I thought I saw it but couldn't figure out where it was. My eyesight is failing me once again agggghh! I will definitely be looking at the manual over the Holiday when there is some down time. Merry Christmas to you and George.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 24, 2014)

Good lord, the more I listen to this the more I am loving it. Going to watch the video on this in a bit.


----------



## oxo (Dec 26, 2014)

Blakus @ Tue Dec 16 said:


> Thanks guys. I think you'll enjoy this one, a lot of fun to use!



your demo is great. can you make a little walkthrough-video for this piece?


----------



## Mystic (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm interested to see how easy this will be for sound designers to work in. I only dabble a bit in it myself because I'm a perfectionist and could spend 3 weeks working on a single patch but I do buy a lot of preset packs so I'd hope that this synth will be very active in the preset designers communities and that you guys are active with keeping it updated.

I'm pretty much sold on it already, but those are certainly some concerns.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 26, 2014)

Mystic @ Fri Dec 26 said:


> I'm interested to see how easy this will be for sound designers to work in. I only dabble a bit in it myself because I'm a perfectionist and could spend 3 weeks working on a single patch but I do buy a lot of preset packs so I'd hope that this synth will be very active in the preset designers communities and that you guys are active with keeping it updated.
> 
> I'm pretty much sold on it already, but those are certainly some concerns.



Hi, Mystic! I addressed most, if not all of this, in a reply to stixman about 6 posts up. To sort of add on to that I will say: I hope for this to be sort of a modern "Omnisphere" like addition to Kontakt in terms of community. Omni has been hanging around for ages and offers both wavetable and sample based synthesis, just like Oracle. Different approaches, but I think both are equally useful in their own way. All updates will ride on my shoulders as I am the sole programmer and scripter of this project. I definitely can't take credit away from my awesome team who had my back, but I'm more than willing to take fault for anything during and after release!  I'm a working composer, orchestrator, and assistant for films and games, but I will always do my best, sleepless nights or not, to address any and all issues/suggestions in future updates.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/24 Pricing/Release Info + New Demo*

*2 more Demos added!*

Fragmentation by Adam Hochstatter - Another great real world demo that's been mixed into a template!

Supreme by Henri Vartio - Other than the orchestral strings, this track is 100% Oracle!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/27 Pricing/Release Info + Technical Videos*

Starting the addition of technical walkthrough's explaining the "what" and "how" of Oracle's interface controls. First on the list: Panel Controls.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 12/31 Pricing/Release Info + Technical Videos*

Here's a video explaining the Sequencer Page controls and a few advanced scripting features under-the-hood. Enjoy!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys still on track to release tomorrow?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 4, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Jan 04 said:


> You guys still on track to release tomorrow?



Absolutely! It's uploading to the servers at this very moment. We'll do some quality assurance D/L tests and then it will be available.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/4 Sequencer Walkthrough added*

Ready to accept orders yet?

.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/4 Sequencer Walkthrough added*



Jack Weaver @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Ready to accept orders yet?
> 
> .



ALMOST!!! Sorry for the delay - George and I are making sure everything is 100% ready. Uploads are done - Product page is setup. Just some last minute DL Quality Assurance. Literally any minute now.... (I'm biting my own nails off here!!)


----------



## Mystic (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm gonna get ban from your website from hitting my refresh button.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/4 Sequencer Walkthrough added*

RELEASED!!! Please enjoy and if you have any questions, concerns, suggestions, or other unrelated to downloading or website troubles, then please feel free to ask in this thread, shoot me a PM, or email me directly at info (at) CaseyEdwardsMusic (dot) com. Enjoy!

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/ORACLE: Modern Sound Design library.html


----------



## Mystic (Jan 5, 2015)

Bought but can I make a suggestion? Get rid of Java for your downloader or offer another method of getting the libraries. Java is a terrible language and one of the most exploited programs out there. I don't even keep it on my computer anymore because of how many holes there are in it.

Edit: Worse yet, the downloader won't work with Java Runtime Environment 8, so I can't even download it. I don't see an option on oracles website to use previous versions. :\


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 5, 2015)

Mystic @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Bought but can I make a suggestion? Get rid of Java for your downloader or offer another method of getting the libraries. Java is a terrible language and one of the most exploited programs out there. I don't even keep it on my computer anymore because of how many holes there are in it.
> 
> Edit: Worse yet, the downloader won't work with Java Runtime Environment 8, so I can't even download it. I don't see an option on oracles website to use previous versions. :\



Hi, Mystic!

I understand your frustration. I will say this: I'm not affiliated with official Strezov business. I'm a producer and they are the publishing. However, I'll do everything I can to get this sorted out quickly for you and everyone else!

Casey


----------



## Mystic (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, mate.


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 5, 2015)

During checkout there are download links, so you can download the products within your browser.

No need to use the downloader, if you don't want to.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 5, 2015)

Strange. I didn't see any download links when I finished and went back to the site.
Also makes me wonder: since the site doesn't have a login for customers, how do we get updates? This is my first time dealing with Strezov products.


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 5, 2015)

Mystic @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Strange. I didn't see any download links when I finished and went back to the site.
> Also makes me wonder: since the site doesn't have a login for customers, how do we get updates? This is my first time dealing with Strezov products.



You can see the download links during checkout. Oracle comes within one big file. So maybe you just missed it. One short email to George via the contact page will solve that within 24 hours.

Updates are available on the Updates page or sent out by mail to all product owners. Oracle owners will get their updates by mail.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. Sent an email to Casey as he is trying to help me get everything going so hopefully can get this downloaded soon.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear Mystic, 

I have just sent you the manual link. Also, we have sent a support ticket to the company that developed our downloader tool - hopefully we will get this latest Java version thing resolved really soon! Let us know if there are any other issues! 

Best,
George


----------



## Mystic (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks, George. 
I appreciate the help from all of you.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

just bought Oracle, too! Didn't get a manual download link either. Just the email with the link to the downloader tool. I WILL definitely NOT install this tool as I have just got a brand new computer with a clean Windows installation and I really don't wanna install any Java crap or anything else I will never use again and want my system clean. I really prefer manual download links (or installers that run without any installation or dependend runtime libaries etc...) I'm gonna contact Strezov Sampling about that, too...

thanks. Looking forward to playing with that awesome sounding lib! 

marco


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 6, 2015)

By the way: You should also update your intial posting that Oracle is released now - with a link to the product page 

Marco


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 6, 2015)

Marco, check your email  

Enjoy Oracle! 

P.S.
Guys, don't forget to share your tracks with us! I personally am always inspired to see other composers use our sample libraries. 

Best,
George


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot, George! Got it and already downloaded and installed the baby! 

Marco


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Hi everyone! I just wanted to drop in with an informal, unmixed, quick and dirty demo I've been working on for a trailer company to show off what Oracle is capable of. When we made Oracle, we made sure to grab the most useful stuff while also maintaining a healthy dose of experiments and keeping the sound unique. After all, the 3 of us that put together this sample content (2 composers and 1 sound designer) are all working professionals and need this to be a collection of relevant material. In the demo below you'll be hearing 95%, if not more, of pure Oracle. Even the clean guitar and percussion at the end! While this track is slightly peppered with stuff like live electric guitar hits, Oracle is doing all the heavy lifting. \m/

*Unofficial show-and-tell demo:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/9f35wose7l8vddr/demo 3.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Blakus (Jan 6, 2015)

sounds hot Casey!


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 7, 2015)

Love it, Casey!


----------



## blougui (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*



Casey Edwards @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> *Unofficial show-and-tell demo:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/9f35wose7l8vddr/demo 3.mp3?dl=0



As we say over here : Ah oui quand même !!!
:D 

Erik


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Hi,

I'm trying to purchase this but the price says price says 255.99 BGN on the VISA payment page despite having entered my location as the US. I don't even know what 255.99 BGN means but I'm assuming that doesn't mean $179. 

Why so difficult? How do I know what I'm about to pay for? How do I do this transaction in a straight forward way?

.

EDIT: OK, so it means Bulgarian currency. Guess I'll change it to PayPal because VISA will no doubt blink at a foreign transaction. Maybe next time I'll read the small print first instead of afterwards.


----------



## Udo (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

What is the ex VAT price? I'm in Australia and we don't pay VAT (or GST as it is called here) in this situation.

Btw, the gateway is very slow after you click "Add to cart" and gives a time-out message occasionally.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Udo,

we unfortunately have to charge VAT. Bulgaria requires it.

179$ already contains the VAT so you won't have any price changes during checkout though.

Thanks for the info. We will have a closer look at that. Maybe it's just a temporary issue.


----------



## Udo (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Hi George,

I did look at that. According to the the KPMG document Bulgaria: VAT essentials:

"International Supplies of Goods and Services

How are exports of goods and services treated?

Exports of goods

0 percent VAT applies".

http://tinyurl.com/Bulgaria-VAT-essentials


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 8, 2015)

Dear Udo,

I am afraid that it is not that simple. Bulgaria is a small country and the electronic trade is not that developed - as a matter of fact our company was the first of 5 to register for the new EU VAT law (MOSS)! This allows for some loop-holes in the Bulgarian tax laws that can even avoid EU economic laws for some reason. 

0% VAT is applied to export of goods, yes. However, by default our tax office accepts that all online customers are FROM Bulgaria, unless: 

1) we have a signed contract in *physical* form with a proof from our customers that they are members of a country outside of EU, with personal contact information and some kind of a personal identification number (for instance social security number in the States - you can see how absurd this is!). Now, having such a document sent to us will even be more expensive than the actual 20% VAT tax! 

2) having the goods shipped through customs. Right now our products are download-only. If we are to ship them out of Bulgaria with, say, DHL on a hard drive things would be MUCH easier and we can give solid proof that the sold goods are going out of the EU (once again, otherwise it is presumed that the customer is inside Bulgaria). This option is possible, but that would require us to charge shipment and to increase our prices in order to hire people who would be responsible for all the exports, support and communication. 

As you can see the situation is absurd and I can understand your feelings because I am really frustrated about this whole thing. Not that this matters, but half my personal incomes from this whole sampling venture went into lawyers, accountants and audit companies... nothing helped. There are things that I love about my country, but the laws and corrupt government is certainly not among those. 

Please let's not derail Casey's topic - he and his team really put lots of work into this library (I was even surprised to hear some of our samples entirely unrecognizable) and the last thing he needs is a VAT discussion. Feel free to send me an email! 

Kindest regards,
George


----------



## Udo (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Sorry George, if I'd known you'd already involved lawyers I wouldn't have posted that. The document in the link appeared to be very comprehensive (what I quoted is only a very small paragraph. I didn't read the whole document).


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Consider this a WIP, though it may not get added to much.

https://soundcloud.com/nathan-allen-pin ... anderwaals

NON ORACLE PATCHES:

Omnisphere - the higher analog lead playing the melody
Emotional Piano - Doubling the melody

Everything else is Oracle. Roughly 2 doubles of one patch, and about 3 patches after that. (light atmosphere)


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Hi, Nathan - thanks a lot for posting that! I really love hearing what other people do with these sounds!

Also, to everyone else, a friendly reminder that after this weekend the promo pricing period ends. (Jan. 19th)


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm just waiting for my new studio to be done then I'll get some stuff posted.


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** 1/5 RELEASED!!!*

Had a little play with Oracle during the last days and put this little track together.
https://app.box.com/s/erou7bugtvr7kln4ro30

Oracle is a great library, really love what you did with all the different sounds Casey. _-)


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** NAMM Promo Extension!!!*

Hey guys! I'll be at NAMM this year again, but not presenting. I'm pretty excited about checking out this years presenters and it got me pumped up and in the giving mood. So much so that I thought it'd be cool to do a NAMM promo price extension, a prize drawing giveaway, and a quick little contest. 

*1.* So, ORACLE will remain at promo price until the last day of NAMM (Jan. 25th). This is for the fearless fence riders.

*2.* Also, if you find me at NAMM just slide me a business card, or if you're ultra classy like myself, a paper slip with your name and email, and I'll do a raffle drawing on Sunday for an ORACLE giveaway. I'll be at NAMM for Friday and Saturday.

*3.* Lastly, I used to be super bummed out when I couldn't attend NAMM and I know there are plenty who feel the same way. So I'm arranging a quick composers contest giveaway and will update this thread with all details later!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** NAMM Promo Extension + Raffle + Contest!!!*

*NAMM CONTEST:* This is an extension of the last post and for all you peeps who can't or won't be attending NAMM, but would still like a chance to win something! 

Send a piece to me of ANY style and length. I'm going to completely drop any preconceptions or expectations for cinematic or other. Pop, trance, epic, aleatoric, whatever! 30 seconds, 2 minutes, 10 minutes...whatever! Just make it your best with the time you have. Deadline is the last day of NAMM (Jan 25th) and I'll announce the winner on the morning of the 26th (PST). No library prerequisites to enter; all libraries are welcome. The only requirement is that no existing pieces are allowed and only one entry per person. This will be on the honor system. You can send a SoundCloud link or attach an audio file. Please follow the info below for submitting.

*Send your submission to:* Info (at) CaseyEdwardsMusic (dot) com
*Email Subject:* Name - Title - NAMM Contest
*Prize: * 1 Copy of ORACLE (No trades or refunds)


----------



## blougui (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** NAMM Promo Extension + Raffle + Contest!!!*

Thanx a lot for picking up my track Casey !!!
I've downloaded Oracle yesternite and fumbled through the patches, trying not to wake the whole neighboorhood :D 
Oracle is an awesome beast, fully stuffed with gritty synthesis - and many more delights.
Thank you !

Erik


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: **Announcing ORACLE - A Modern Sound Design library** NAMM Promo Extension + Raffle + Contest!!!*

Hi all! I have been overwhelmed with the positive feedback ORACLE has received so far and I'm very happy to see it being used in everything from TV, trailers, films, and games! It really is an incredible experience to work on something for such a long time and hear how only one person can come along and enlighten you to an entire new side of something you created. Along with the private messages and demos I've received, I've also been lucky enough to catch a few official online reviews. Check them out!

Film and Game Composers Review: LINK 1 
This review has a lengthy and very informative video section to watch.

AskAudio Mag Review: LINK 2
A quick, concise, and enjoyable review from an experienced sound designer.

Also, as promised, ORACLE is a living library full of future plans already in the works! If you have feedback for future development then now is the time to chime in!

*v1.10 TEASER: * https://instagram.com/p/1H1aOcmGNN/


----------



## blougui (Apr 6, 2015)

Oracle is forseeing the future of sound by going granular  

- Erik


----------



## Mystic (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see what's next. :D


----------

